# Helmet cam POV avalanche video



## flhtci01 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is an helmet cam POV avalanche video.

http://vimeo.com/6581009

You can see the snow fracture before he falls about 1500 feet in 20 seconds. You can also hear his breathing rate accelerate as time passes.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 30, 2009)

Awsome! One lucky dude!


----------



## hjp31bravoMP (Oct 2, 2009)

*One word...*

Ouch


----------



## SoldierMedic (Oct 9, 2009)

He was very lucky indeed. It pays to put those risk assessments in play and be prepared for anything when going out into any remote area.


----------



## firetender (Oct 9, 2009)

Since I left EMS in 1985 I've been building a body of work that attempts to articulate where the true power of the healer lives, using the metaphor of emergency through a movie, a book and website.

There is nothing I've said about the power of the healer that is more clear than the expression on the Rescuer's face (the visible guy with the shovel) when he first comes in to view of the man trapped by snow. Watch it again!

Thank you so much for that post.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 9, 2009)

Great video, although that's the last angle I ever want to see that from. Good thing his buddies were prepared for this and kept their heads.


----------



## SuaSponte (Oct 11, 2009)

wow, great vid ty!

-its these kinda long ordeals that scare the life outta me, i'd rather fall off the steep side than get stuck in that & not found. 

lucky dude


----------

